# Is this a brown?



## Fishigan21 (Feb 22, 2006)

Haven't caught many lake browns...is this a brown or an atlantic? Sorry about the crummy pics, I was fishing by myself and didn't pay attention to the sun. Also caught this beast of a smallie, 5lb-7ounces


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Brown


----------



## fowl assasination (Mar 18, 2006)

nice little brown we caught one about that same size maybe in the same spot.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

For future reference--the spots on an atlantic are X-shaped.


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

Lrb


----------



## Fishigan21 (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Yes and good eating one


----------



## Wyld Edge (Mar 14, 2009)

Thats a nice small mouth, spring time hogs are sure fun to catch.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

stinger63 said:


> Yes and good eating one


mmmmm


----------

